# How Will You Be Celebrating Composers' Birthdays?



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll start.

Mendelssohn's birthday is in two days, and I will be celebrating by listening to some of my favorites: the Violin Concerto in E Minor, the Hebrides overture, the Octet for Strings, the Midsummer Night's Dream suite, and a symphony. (Also maybe a piano concerto and his Cello Sonata No.1). I will be doing this today and tomorrow.

The idea of this thread is to share how you are celebrating composers' birthdays. For those of you who would like a list of composers so you can plan ahead, here's a list:
http://www.classical.net/music/composer/dates/comp2.php


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I lack the time to do anything but listen to their music.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't do anything to commemorate composers' birthdays. I play their works all year long


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't usually, but I did mark Wagner's 200th with a pint of Holy German Beer.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Since I try my best not to celebrate my own birthday, I always take a pass on composers' birthdays.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm proud to say, the influential composer, great conductor and musical intellectual, Pierre Boulez and I share the same birthday.

So, I have an extra piece of birthday cake to celebrate the "Music King"!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I don't do anything to commemorate composers' birthdays. I play their works all year long


Exactly! ...............................................

/ptr


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Usually with a recording of my favorite piece by the great composer whose birthday is worth "celebrating". It's a nice historical occasion.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Well... this is turning into Mendelssohn Week (for me).


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I share a birthday with...
Gottlieb Theophil Muffat.
But seriously, if the Gregorian and Julian calendars were the _same_, I would share a birthday with Tchaikovsky.


----------

